
Billions in dirty cash helped fuel Vancouver, B.C.’s housing boom - howard941
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/billions-in-dirty-cash-helped-fuel-vancouver-b-c-s-housing-boom/
======
airbreather
Australia too.

They try to put a bit of a lid on it in more recent times.

But a mate went to an auction for a house in Sydney where a woman who appeared
not be from Australia won the bidding and tried to pay the 1.25 million
dollars on the spot, with a suitcase full of cash...

As side note: Later this year the Australian government will outlaw cash
transactions over 10k.

